# Piranha Caught in KC lake.



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Someone caught a 4ILB Piranha in a Kansas City Lake.







I hope it wasn't anyone from this site who released it.







Just saw it on the news.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

4 pounds?

pics?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

No Fish Tale 
Shawnee, KS-- Brian Harris, his brother and father are avid fisherman. But it's not until a month ago they heard through the grapevine about prime fishing holes at Shawnee Mission Lake.

"I had a buddy of mine tell me there are some nice catfish in there so I told dad lets go out there and we've been catching them left and right," said Harris.

Two days ago, Harris got a huge bite from what he thought was a catfish.

"I actually had to run into the water to grab the pole and I hooked him," said Harris.

But what he caught instead was a huge piranha. One of the park keepers says he doesn't know who the piranha got into the lake, but he's got a good idea.

"I would assume it was probably in somebody's aquarium and got to big and they turned it loose," said Grant Evans, Manager of the park.

Evans says it's illegal to dump exotic pets in the park. He doesn't think there could be more.

"Chances are they won't live in any water that gets below 50 degrees. So, I would say there is no risk that they can reproduce," said Evans.

In the meantime, Harris says he plans to keep the fish on a wall to prove his fish tale.

"A guy from Topeka is coming down on Friday he is going to mount it for me it's will cost $120 but it's worth it for a memory like that," said Harris.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

It was probably a Pacu


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think it was a pacu


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wheres the pic of that Pacu :laugh:

and Azersal -
Did they show a pic of it on the news ?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yep probually a pacu for sure.......


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wheres the pic of that Pacu :laugh:
> 
> and Azersal -
> Did they show a pic of it on the news ?
> [snapback]1071512[/snapback]​


I did'nt see a pic just heard the story.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i def want to see a pic most likley a pacu at 4lbs


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pacu especially at 4lbs... unless it was a piraya or HUGE Rhom....


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

to bad its not a piranha as im goin to kc on july 4th and would love to go catch one


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well i know some stuff about piranhs but i don't keep one. does anyone know the normal weight for any of the piranhas.

J-Rod


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive seen some giant pacus that could weigh 4 pounds, but i dont recall ever seeing a P that big...

unless its one of those "i caught a fish THIIIIIS big' *holds out arms at max* fisherman's tales. and it was only like 1 or 2 pounds,haha,.jk


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That park ranger is gonna be disappointed when he finds out its just a pacu.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

The sorry thing is, he will never find out. You know that they are gonna keep saying it is a piranha to get it more "fame".


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

We should ask the reporter if the 'piranha' looked retarded


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

I could see some species of piranha reaching weights of 3-4lbs...but only in their natural habitat within the Amazon river and surounding areas.
However, there's no way a piranha could get that big in the local waters of Kansas based on the seasonal temperature fluctuations that occur in that region.
Furthermore, if it was a piranha, you have to ask yourself, why would someone ever dump such a nice sized specimen after years of time and effort in getting it to that size in the first place....They wouldn't!

A pacu on the otherhand, I could see someone getting rid of.
Nevertheless, not cool.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Ain't no body stupid enough to get rid of a 4pd Piranha...must be pacus

and


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> Ain't no body stupid enough to get rid of a 4pd Piranha...must be pacus
> 
> and
> 
> ...


you can say that again.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DANG i live in kc and i just got rid of my piranha's also!!










they have caught 2 in smithville lake a few years ago, they were mutaded though


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i live in the area and saw it on the news, it was a pacu. the people who caught it and hte park officials just dont know what theyre talking about


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

definitly a pacu


----------

